# feet officially wet



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Well we are no longer Senior virgins 
Fisher and I ran our first senior hunt tests this weekend, driving 15 hrs to Gettysburg (Franklintown) PA. 
Saturday was our first test ever and he passed!!!!!! I was SOOO happy!
Well, let's put it this way. I thought the test was tough but the judges lenient. Fisher did some things that made me very happy (great line manners, very steady, nailed both go birds with no hunts and got 9's on both blinds) and other things I didn't like (i.e. both memory birds were ugly). The test did not have a walk up which I thought was required (??). Anyways only 7 or 8 of the 24 starters passed so, yay, go us.
Sunday my dog could only count to one, so we got to drive home early -- YAY! 
Our next test is in I think 3 weeks so I have plenty to work on.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations on the Pass!

With the latest revision of the Regulations and Guidelines for Retriever Hunting Tests, the "Walk Up" in Senior Tests is optional at the Judges discretion, although most judges will likely include one.


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

Way to go Fischer!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

WOOF!! Way to go Pops! 

Love Oriana!! (who still does not get the idea that she must bring the bird ALL the way to dad so he can take it from her mouth)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that's just awesome! 
That was a long drive....where are you? 
It's one thing about this forum that sometimes makes me sorta sad in a way. I wish so many of these great people were closer to me!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations on the pass - and the really good outlook for getting to go home early LOL


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the congrats! It was fun. I live in north central Florida so it was quite a drive. We got the long distance award for sure.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

A very well deserved Congrats from Amber, Rooster, and Daisy! WE are proud of you both!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My son just moved to Ft. Myers. We've spent a ton of time in FL when the kids were small, there are some great areas in the North/Central. Ichtucknee Springs (sp?) is one of my favorite places on the planet!




K9-Design said:


> Thanks for the congrats! It was fun. I live in north central Florida so it was quite a drive. We got the long distance award for sure.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yup I am in Gainesville which is very near Ichitucknee. Geeze I have no idea how you spell it either!  Gearing up for football season.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations to Fisher and Anney!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Way to go Fisher and Anney!!!! We're virgin to the whole hunt test. Giving UKC a try first before switching over to AKC. First test is this coming weekend.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I love that area. It's my favorite area in FL. We discovered it when my FIl had an aortic aneurism operation at the U. of Gainseville hospital and we had to spend 2 or 3 weeks there. Spent a bit of time tubing down the Ichitucknee river, and swimming in the Blue Hole.
Great area!





K9-Design said:


> Yup I am in Gainesville which is very near Ichitucknee. Geeze I have no idea how you spell it either!  Gearing up for football season.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Big congratulations


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go, one down, three to go! I can't wait to hear how you do on your next one!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! Big Congratulations to Fisher and Anney! Keep up the good work! Looking forward to hearing about your next test in a few weeks!

Any ribbon pictures? Or even better, working pictures?


----------

